# Truck & Equipment lettering



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it worth the extra cost to do reflective ? Just finally getting around to lettering my trucks, I only bought the cutter 3 years ago. Looking @ straight run vinyl is about $ 50/roll, reflective is $ 145/roll, both 10 yard rolls. The real good reflective (DOT conspuasy tape like) only comes in 50 YD rolls :realmad:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Reflective is worth the extra $$$. Go for it and show us pictures of the install!!!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

thelettuceman;1322086 said:


> Reflective is worth the extra $$$. Go for it and show us pictures of the install!!!


Ditto...considering I spend between 200-300 per truck to get them lettered with the reflective. I'd say 145 for 10 yds is a pretty damn good price!....Even if you have to buy 50 yds at a time.......


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mike, I just got 2 rolls of 3m reflective vinyl. Cost me $300 ea. Going to do a new plow truck, new salt truck, redo an old dump truck, and new pusher. Should look great.


----------

